# Topics > Smart home > Smart mirror >  Mirror, connected fitness system, Curiouser Products Inc., Greater New York City Area, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Curiouser Products Inc.

----------


## Airicist

A Fireside chat with Brynn Putnam, Founder & CEO of Mirror

Published on Oct 17, 2018




> Brynn Putnam, Founder & CEO of Mirror, sat down with FirstMark's Dan Kozikowski at Design Driven in October 2018. She talked about her entrepreneurial journey from starting a boutique fitness studio to now starting a fitness tech company with Mirror. She also shared her perspective on the role social community plays in personal fitness as well as how Mirror listens to and incorporates user feedback. 
> 
> FirstMark is an early stage venture capital firm based in New York City.
> 
> Design Driven NYC is the largest monthly creative community in NYC, organized by Dan Kozikowski and Jack Cohen.

----------


## Airicist

A closer look at Mirror

Published on Oct 24, 2018




> Mirror is a smart gadget that offers virtual fitness classes. We caught up with the founder Brynn Putnam at the NYC HQ to learn more.

----------

